# One of many geckos



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 10, 2012)

One of our breeding projects.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow! what kind is that?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry about that, the name is _Uroplatus sikorae (Mossy leaf tail gecko)_


----------



## hierodula (Dec 10, 2012)

cool!


----------



## Sticky (Dec 10, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh Gosh, one of my favourite Uroplatus ever ! I have a friend breeding them (and a lot of other species), I hope I can have a couple one day, it's a dream, they are stunning.

Your pictures are beautiful


----------



## agent A (Dec 10, 2012)

awww how cute :wub:


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 10, 2012)

I want a gecko called the Satanic Gecko!


----------



## twolfe (Dec 10, 2012)

Very cool! I hope your breeding project is going well.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you all  . I've been keeping geckos for 11 years now. Its a lot of fun and rewarding.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 10, 2012)

Way cool looking gecko.



Hertarem45 said:


> I want a gecko called the Satanic Gecko!


When I first heard about satanic geckos I thought they were joking, but they are real and look so cool.


----------



## Sublime64tothe42 (Dec 10, 2012)

nice specimen! great sp. to work with.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 10, 2012)

Simply amazing


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 10, 2012)

Uroplatus phantasticus ( satanic leaf tail gecko) are very cool! Need to stay cool to be happy.


----------

